# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Swallowing reflex

## Balder

I really need help with this.
I have tried: 
1: Change sleeping posture (on my back, on my stomach, on the side)
2: Tilted my head up with a pillow or a towel 
3: Tried to not think about it at all but it's a reflex and it comes automatically

What more can I do ? :S 

I wake myself up after 5h and 30 minutes of sleep (WBTB) and then listen to a mp3 with a person who guide me through Yoga Nidra it's 46 minutes.

And I think I swallow like 10 times :S
And i really feel that vibrations start to come but then I just swallow and it stops. Please all wild-masters tell me your secrets!  ::D:

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

I'm no WILD master but I can easily go 45+ minutes without swallowing. I've got two tips, hope that at least one works.

1. Find a position where your spit can drool out easily. Its gross, but it makes not swallowing a whole lot easier. Note that this really only works with you on your side.

2. Don't know about this tip, cause it might just be me. Hold your tongue with the top lightly pressed against the roof of your mouth. Keep the tip of your tongue against your bottom teeth or lower, Pardon me if everyone keeps their tongue like that, but this works for me. (Even when I think about swallowing, its easier not to)

Hope that was kinda helpful...

----------


## Balder

Thank you! 

I try this tonight =)

----------


## Mzzkc

Or, you can just not sweat it and swallow. You don't have to not swallow in order to have a successful WILD.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Don't worry about swallowing.  If you swallow and it snaps you awake, just relax and return to what you were doing.  You should get right back to that state in a minute or two.

----------


## Muggler

Try to not think about it. I don't think that you exit SP because you swallow, I think that you exit SP because you think that "Alright, I'm getting there. Oh gosh, I hope I don't swallow." 

Swallowing isn't a big deal for me. I let it flow naturally. People have said that swallowing is only a big deal if you make it one.

Just try not to think that swallowing is such a big deal.

----------


## cl0se-y0ur-eyes

Hasn't it been said that swallowing pushes back your internal clock, or is that just when moving?

----------


## Balder

Thank you, It helped when I didn't thinked about it =)
But when I got SP I got really hot :S and was really uncomfortable and gave up after some minutes of SP :S Never got HI either :/

----------


## Puffin

I just let the saliva collect in my mouth without paying any attention to it. I take deep internal breaths and just start counting, "1, I am dreaming, 2, I am dreaming, etc'. I can still breathe.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Hasn't it been said that swallowing pushes back your internal clock, or is that just when moving?



In my WILD technique, I move and swallow and it doesn't set my internal clock back at all. In fact, I hit SP much faster with my technique than with the "laying still" techniques. If you have problems with swallowing, just go ahead and do it. Its ok if you notice it, but just don't worry about it. Go ahead, swallow, and continue with whatever technique you are using. The key is to not worry/get bothered/doubt anything while you are attempting to WILD. If you need to swallow and it is bothering you, go ahead and swallow. Good Luck to you!

----------


## Robot_Butler

How do you normally fall asleep?  Does swallowing keep you from falling asleep?  Nope.

----------


## gugvg

i will start to get the wierd feelings after awile but never any HI

----------


## Balder

Thank you, it worked now I was trusting this shit -.-
http://www.lucidology.com/blog/264/a...am-meditation/

----------


## THELUKESTIR

Hmm ok I was trying to WILD last night and I was swallowing and thinking about not swallowing... I guess I know what to do next time

----------

